# winter weather update



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BUFFALO NY
329 PM EST WED NOV 30 2011

LOOKING FARTHER AHEAD...THE NORTH ATLANTIC OSCILLATION /NAO/ AND
ARCTIC OSCILLATION /AO/ WILL REMAIN SOLIDLY POSITIVE THROUGH NEXT
WEEK. THE PACIFIC NORTH AMERICAN /PNA/ INDEX IS FORECAST TO BECOME
MORE NEGATIVE BY NEXT WEEKEND AS THE MEAN LONGWAVE TROUGH POSITION
RELOADS IN THE WESTERN UNITED STATES. THE MADDEN JULIAN OSCILLATION
/MJO/ WILL ALSO CONTINUE A SLOW ORBIT THROUGH PHASE 4-5 OVER THE
NEXT FEW WEEKS. A LOOK AT MJO COMPOSITES FOR THE EXPECTED OUTCOME OF
PHASE 4-5 ACROSS NORTH AMERICA SUGGESTS TEMPERATURES WILL AVERAGE
ABOVE NORMAL THROUGH THE FIRST HALF OF DECEMBER.:crying:

GIVEN THE PROGRESSION OF NORTHERN HEMISPHERIC TELECONNECTIONS...ANY
SHOTS OF COLD AIR OVER THE NEXT FEW WEEKS ARE LIKELY TO REMAIN BRIEF
WITH ABOVE AVERAGE TEMPERATURES MOST COMMON THROUGH THE FIRST HALF
OF DECEMBER. A LOGICAL PROGRESSION OF THE MJO PAST THE END OF THE
GEFS ENSEMBLE FORECAST...AND ALSO THE EXPECTATION OF A BETTER CHANCE
OF NEGATIVE AO BY MIDWINTER GIVEN THE DEVELOPING EASTERLY
QUASI-BIENNIAL OSCILLATION /QBO/...EXPECT A PROGRESSION TOWARDS MORE
CONSISTENT COLD AND SNOW BY LATE DECEMBER OR THE START OF JANUARY.payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

In English please.


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

grandview;1363165 said:


> In English please.


means no snow for you Grandview


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

it also means when the cold air comes in, it leaves if a few days, its very hard in this la nina pattern to get the cold air to lock in, it sucks to say the least


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

CS-LAWNSERVICE;1363701 said:


> means no snow for you Grandview


Fine by me,can you smell the green of those seasonal contracts.


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

grandview;1364135 said:


> Fine by me,can you smell the green of those seasonal contracts.


figured you would like that


----------



## rusty3506 (Jul 4, 2011)

Might have some white stuff thursday or friday ...


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

all the hype and it turns into a bust....2 days of just salt!


----------

